# Did the Nephilim survive the great flood? Help me figure this out!



## oldfella1962 (Apr 5, 2022)

Okay, for those of you who don't know, one of the reasons God flooded the world is in* Genesis 6*

"When human beings began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them, the sons of God saw that the daughters of humans were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose. Then the Lord said, “My Spirit will not contend with humans forever, for they are mortal; their days will be a hundred and twenty years.” *The Nephilim were on the earth in those days*—and also afterward—when the sons of God went to the daughters of humans and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown."

You with me so far? Sons of God * had naught time with female humans and Nephilim were the result. But these Nephilim were killed along with all the other sinners and wicked people when God flooded the world except for Noah and other ark voyagers. *OR WERE THEY? *

Later on in the bible in* Numbers 13 *twelve spies are on a recon mission to scout out lands to be divided up. This is way, way after the great flood. Everyone in the world at this time is a descendant of somebody who was on Noah's ark. Everyone else was killed by God in the flood, right? 

31 But the men who had gone up with him said, “We can’t attack those people; they are stronger than we are.” 32 And they spread among the Israelites a bad report about the land they had explored. They said, “The land we explored devours those living in it. All the people we saw there are of great size. 33 We saw the Nephilim there (the descendants of Anak come from the Nephilim). We seemed like grasshoppers in our own eyes, and we looked the same to them.” 

BACK THE TRAIN UP! How could the spies have claimed to see the Nephilim if the Nephilim never even existed by then? They would have been wiped out centuries before, in the great flood! Yes, the spies gave a false report about seeing them there but not one red flag goes up that they might be telling a falsehood by claiming to see giants? So apparently Nephilim still existed since they are being referenced. So did "the sons of god" continue to impregnate human females after the flood? 

Or did the Nephilim (or their descendants) SURVIVE THE FLOOD which was supposed to everyone & everything on Noah's ark? Are shenanigans afoot? 

For more information on this subject go to *"what's the deal with the Nephilim" on you tube*. The bible references the Nephilim twice more in the bible too, as the video will examine. But my focus is this: if God wiped them out in the flood prior to all the other stories in the bible happening (Egypt, Moses, etc.etc) then how can they still be on Earth centuries later unless more of them were created when "the sons of god" resumed their unholy coupling with humans?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2022)

Probably another batch of Sons of God came after the flood and had more Nephilim offspring. I think that was a smaller batch and those nephilim were killed by man before their numbers grew to the magnitude of the first batch.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 5, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> Probably another batch of Sons of God came after the flood and had more Nephilim offspring. I think that was a smaller batch and those nephilim were killed by man before their numbers grew to the magnitude of the first batch.



That's a pretty good assessment of the situation.  So then starting from scratch (with the flood) didn't really stop all the human wickedness nor the spiritual wickedness from "the sons of god" * creating unholy creatures from mating with humans. 

* angels or some other spiritual being. Maybe space aliens for those that indulge 
in those kind of theories!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> That's a pretty good assessment of the situation.  So then starting from scratch (with the flood) didn't really stop all the human wickedness nor the spiritual wickedness from "the sons of god" * creating unholy creatures from mating with humans.
> 
> * angels or some other spiritual being. Maybe space aliens for those that indulge
> in those kind of theories!


That is correct, nor did it stop all wickedness in the non-hybrid humans. They were probably sinning on the Ark even.

One theory is it was the Annunaki who came to mine our Gold.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 5, 2022)

For Heaven being such a great place there seems to be an awful lot of family leaving it.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 5, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> That is correct, nor did it stop all wickedness in the non-hybrid humans. They were probably sinning on the Ark even.
> 
> One theory is it was the Annunaki who came to mine our Gold.



Yes I mentioned that the flood failed epically on curbing human evil and spiritual evil. 
Definitely a "live and learn" moment for god. And this Annunaki character never got all the gold obviously.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 5, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Yes I mentioned that the flood failed epically on curbing human evil and spiritual evil.
> Definitely a "live and learn" moment for god. And this Annunaki character never got all the gold obviously.


The flood didn't fail, it provided a shadowing type of Christ.


----------



## RegularJoe (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a wonderful question.
Here is what I found when I earnestly looked into the matter about a year or so ago:
1.  A Biblically documented answer does not exist.
2.  While I no longer have the links from the 6 adequately qualified resources to which I presented this question, the answers I got where 2 fold:
a.  1., above, plus.....
b.  The following, which were represented as the 'best guesse(s):'  
One of more of - Noah &/or Noah's wife &/or Noah's sons' wives 
were of the Nephilim blood line, 
thus Anak (the Nephilim post flood partriarch mentioned about 16 times in the Old Testament) was apparently a descendant of one or more of above people.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nephilim -
What a tangled web of conflicting translations, conflicting assumptions, conflicting opinions, additions to the story later on etc.
I dont know how anybody could pick one out of this jumbled mess and say "this is the one".


----------



## bullethead (Apr 6, 2022)

The Sunny Acres Eternal Retirement Village doesn't sound like many of the the tennants enjoy it all that much.
1/3 Revolted against the Condo Board President.
God knows(I guess) how many sneak out and mingle with the mortals. Do they still do that? Does anyone know if Lia Thomas is part Nephilim? She's a BIG girl.
I wonder why all those nayer do wells were ever in Heaven at all if God knows their hearts and doesn't want to be around sinners except for when he is around sinners 24/7 being Omnipresent.


----------



## ky55 (Apr 6, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Nephilim -
> What a tangled web of conflicting translations, conflicting assumptions, conflicting opinions, additions to the story later on etc.
> I dont know how anybody could pick one out of this jumbled mess and say "this is the one".



Eenie, meenie, minee, mo………….


----------



## 1gr8buildit (Apr 6, 2022)

I will start by saying, whether you believe it true or not.... lets look at it from a book context, like Erhman might do. You will not likely find this if you search. It's just my opinion. And nothing I post comes from google.

Notice that it states that the Nephilim were on the earth in those days, AND ALSO AFTERWARD. [this gives indication that the book was written afterward as well.] The Nephilim were fallen angels cast down to earth. They lived,  like the dinousars, before "ageing" was cursed on them. They grew and grew, without parameters that we now have. {My theory]. They looked like humans, only bigger. Paul said sometimes we entertain angels and don't even know it. The Nephilim were not killed in the flood. Only their offspring. Most interpret this as the word nephilim meaning those who were killed. What if it's that the Nephilim are the fathers of that "offspring that are killed"? The fact that it says "and also afterwards" gives us insight into the authors intention of what he said. It's been interpreted wrong all this time.... LOL


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 6, 2022)

Was Andre the giant a nephilim?


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 6, 2022)

Isn't  the story of the sons of God marrying the daughters of humans a type for a good part of the motif of the bible narrative in general where the faithful marry into the faithless and adopt the ways of the faithless.

How about if Noah was as the prototype Nephilim or just as a hero of old, a son of God, a giant of spiritual history. And Noah's wife as the prototype Eve was not Noah's equal? Add free will to their progeny and it is not far fetched that history repeats itself and is in need of other sons of God  and  especially repeats itself in the returns of Israel to and exiles from their promised land.

So I'm going with Noah as the Nephilim and anyone who reads it different reads it from the expected perspective of the daughters of humans and is mixed up.


----------



## CaptKeith (Apr 6, 2022)

I think we should consider the possibility that it is just folklore by a barbaric desert tribe


----------



## jrickman (Apr 6, 2022)

When I call my brother in law Sasquatch, it is not because I literally believe him to be Sasquatch.


----------

